# Can you identify this?



## callmephathead (5 Mar 2012)

Can anyone tell me what algae this is? it's brown and i could rub some off another plant but not completely...
Thank you





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viv (5 Mar 2012)

Looks like brown diatoms to me. How new is your set up as its common in the first few weeks. If your tank is more mature check your phosphate levels as high levels can encourage it.

Viv


----------



## callmephathead (5 Mar 2012)

Hi,
I thought it was diatom but i wanted to be sure...
The tank is very new - 1 week only- should I fight the algae and how? Or should i not do anything?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viv (5 Mar 2012)

As far as I know it should sort itself out as the tanks conditions stabilise. Just keep up with your water changes in the meantime 

Viv


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Mar 2012)

Viv said:
			
		

> ...check your phosphate levels as high levels can encourage it.


This is not true at all. There is no relationship between high PO4 and diatomic algae. This is a false correlation. As a matter of fact, the OP can benefit by adding more PO4 and more flow. It's unclear whether this is a CO2 enriched tank or not. Also, lighting levels have not been specified.

Cheers,


----------



## Viv (6 Mar 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Viv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, sorry if it was misleading, I was going by what I'd read online. What would cause it in a mature tank then? I ask with reason because I have a bit in my 450 which has been running for about a year. Its nothing drastic but if I could eliminate it I would.

Viv


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Mar 2012)

Viv,
    Any analysis of algal blooms absolutely must start with a description of the lighting levels in the tank, then the flow strength and distribution methods, as well as the CO2 injection technique if any. These are the primary causal factors. Also, are you certain that you are suffering diatomic algae and not GSA for example? Hobbyists who restrict PO4 often incur GSA. Contrary to popular belief, one of the worst things you can do in a planted tank, especially in a CO2 enriched tank, is to restrict PO4. It's suicidal. Phosphorous is the third most important element for plants. Only Carbon and Nitrogen are more important.

Cheers,


----------



## roadmaster (7 Mar 2012)

I believe the OP has mentioned in another post/thread, that tank is newly established ,CO2 injected, 180 litre tank with 4x 24 watt T 5 lighting.(4 hrs a day?)
Fertilzers were also mentioned but I am not familiar with them or CO2 enhancement so I shall :silent: now.
Am completely familiar with frustration that algae brings however, and only wish to help provide info for those much more knowledgable and who can help .


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Mar 2012)

Yeah, with thousands of posts it's really hard to remember who has what and did what when. That's why it's important to either provide links or direct info such as photos of the overall tank configuration as well as of close-ups and so forth, even at the risk of being repetitive or redundant. If the lighting specs is as you recall, then I would immediately suggest that the OP shut down two bulbs if he is presently using all four. That will help, regardless of other specs. Need to see how flow is distributed, flow rates, fert brand, dosing scheduled etc. etc. etc...

Try having algae when there was no internet, and people had to talk about it over long distance phone calls or by using snail mail via stamped, self-addressed envelopes. Some people even went to the library to troll through volumes and volumes of Encyclopedia Britannica. You have no idea about frustration. I don't think it's asking a lot to provide more data via tapping a few more keys on a keyboard. 5 extra minutes, tops.

Cheers,


----------



## Viv (7 Mar 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Viv,
> Any analysis of algal blooms absolutely must start with a description of the lighting levels in the tank, then the flow strength and distribution methods, as well as the CO2 injection technique if any. These are the primary causal factors. Also, are you certain that you are suffering diatomic algae and not GSA for example? Hobbyists who restrict PO4 often incur GSA. Contrary to popular belief, one of the worst things you can do in a planted tank, especially in a CO2 enriched tank, is to restrict PO4. It's suicidal. Phosphorous is the third most important element for plants. Only Carbon and Nitrogen are more important.
> 
> Cheers,



IF GSA is green spot algae then I'm sure it isn't that. This stuff is defintely brown. Its only a very fine covering that builds up on the anubias over a few weeks, then I wipe it off. The tank is a Vision 450 with standard Juwel High lites (so 2 x 54w) and its got two eheim classic 2217's with spray bars on the back pointing forwards, rippling the surface. I don't really consider this a planted tank. It was set up for fish and has a lot of rock in the bottom for the loach to hide in but it does have a lot of vallis all over the place, a few aubias and a couple of amazon swords. It doesn't get any added carbon or nutrients (apart from fish waste), mainly because I think once I start 'messing' with this tank I will end up stripping it down and starting again - and I'm not quite ready for that yet! I do a 30-35% water change weekly along with a gravel vac but apart from that I don't do much at all with it   

Viv


----------



## roadmaster (8 Mar 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yeah, with thousands of posts it's really hard to remember who has what and did what when. That's why it's important to either provide links or direct info such as photos of the overall tank configuration as well as of close-ups and so forth, even at the risk of being repetitive or redundant. If the lighting specs is as you recall, then I would immediately suggest that the OP shut down two bulbs if he is presently using all four. That will help, regardless of other specs. Need to see how flow is distributed, flow rates, fert brand, dosing scheduled etc. etc. etc...
> 
> Try having algae when there was no internet, and people had to talk about it over long distance phone calls or by using snail mail via stamped, self-addressed envelopes. Some people even went to the library to troll through volumes and volumes of Encyclopedia Britannica. You have no idea about frustration. I don't think it's asking a lot to provide more data via tapping a few more keys on a keyboard. 5 extra minutes, tops.
> 
> Cheers,




Yep, I agree. 
As much info as one can provide makes things much easier.
 Not many willing, nor should it be expected,,to troll back through possibly dozen's of post's to obtain helpful info. 
Some folks are maybe new to forum(s), and possibly don't know that all info one can provide is more helpful than not ,while other's,, are maybe a bit lazy.
Sometimes it is the simple little things that produce the greatest joy, or heartache.
Do not be so quick to judge the level of frustration's I may have expierienced in nearly four decades in the hobby


----------

